# Which to go with



## captain1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so I have done the soil thing and I want to move on to hydro. Tired of hauling soil and getting it all over my house. Plus I have only heard great things about hydos speedy growth. So my question is What type? Wick,ebb,drip, or aero? Would like to go with about 8 for veg and 8 for flower.Also im pretty handy so making it would be fine also.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 13, 2009)

Hempy buckets if you can tend to them  daily .  A great intro to hydro .  Hydroton!


----------



## IB_Funky (Oct 13, 2009)

heres a great website that gives you a brief overview off the 4 systems. jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening dot com


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dwc


----------



## captain1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thinkin an NFT system seems easy to build and would have a great amount of aireated water with a constant flow of nut's.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

I hear that NFT is a little tricky for a hydro beginner...just the word around town...

I use Waterfarm Buckets..(a drip system) ...it's idiot proof..( I need that)


----------



## captain1 (Oct 14, 2009)

So many choices hard to choose I would like the one that can give me the fastest results without alot of headache. To me a system that runs contantly would be easier in my opinion rather than a flood a system with a resevior than gets mold ect.... If this makes know sence sorry im jacked up its my b-day and ben drinkin and smokin alot


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

happy birthday!! I know nothin about hydro so Ill just stick with that...


----------



## captain1 (Oct 14, 2009)

2DOG from what I have seen Its really the way to go. From point a to b its faster no doubt taste not so sure yet but got to with the faster at this point. PS thanks turned the big 31!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm with ArtVandolay ! He's a wise man ! And hydro is'nt my thing i like hauling soil !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2009)

IMO, DWC is the easiest of the hydro systems.  I use individual 5 gal buckets because I do a perpetual grow and have plants in different stages of growth in my closets at a time.  This way I can raise or lower the buckets to keep an even canopy and control the nute levels for each plant individually.  You basically need a reservoir, air pump, tubing, and air stones.  The air pump runs all the time.  I change the buckets out every 7-14 days.

There are many DIYs on DWC.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I use Waterfarm Buckets..(a drip system) ...it's idiot proof..( I need that)



Ill second that.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 14, 2009)

idk too much about hydro but i will start to veg using my 3x3 custom granite grow tray i paid $75 to have it made pretty funny seeing as the plastic dro setups go for aroung $300+ i will be using rock wool cubes then organic soil for flowering


----------



## captain1 (Oct 14, 2009)

THG do you think I could make the same basic system as your scog but in 5 gallon buckets?  Also do you use a drip too? If the roots arent touching the Nutrients or water how are they getting fed? Sounds like you would need a drip also let me know.Great info theres really not all that much info on this I have searched alot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> THG do you think I could make the same basic system as your scog but in 5 gallon buckets?  Also do you use a drip too? If the roots arent touching the Nutrients or water how are they getting fed? Sounds like you would need a drip also let me know.Great info theres really not all that much info on this I have searched alot.



One of the things I like about DWC is that it is adaptable to about any container you want to use (as long as it doesn't let light in).  No, I do not use a drip.  The air bubbles breaking the surface of the water creates a highly oxygenated wet environment for the roots.  It takes no time at all before the roots grow into the water.


----------



## trophy_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll second going with DWC.  Its so easy to set up and the growth you get is amazing.  I'm using rubbermade roughneck storage containers.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely no disrespect to my "dirty" brothers and sisters, but dude...hydro's easy if you have half a brain and if you give half a darn...I think you fit the bill on both counts so, heck...don't be afeered..


----------



## captain1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bought my buckets gettin ready to start hydro for veg once my soil crop is in flower. Do you think I should just take the plants in the soil out and put them in the hydro? Dont want to stress them any but if its worth it I will. Basically I just bought regular Dark  Orange buckets And going to buy the tops at a local grow shop. What air pump do you recommend for 8-10 buckets inflower and 6 in veg?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> Bought my buckets gettin ready to start hydro for veg once my soil crop is in flower. Do you think I should just take the plants in the soil out and put them in the hydro? Dont want to stress them any but if its worth it I will. Basically I just bought regular Dark  Orange buckets And going to buy the tops at a local grow shop. What air pump do you recommend for 8-10 buckets inflower and 6 in veg?



No, do not take the plants out of soil and put in the hydro.  Just start the hydro with your new crop.  Those orage buckets let light through (which will cause algae to grow), so you will need to cover them with something so light cannot get in.  Most of us use black buckets.  

How large are your flowering and vegging spaces?  What lights are you using?  8-10 buckets is going to take some room...

I use 1 large commercial air pump for all my plants in flower--XXtp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7645.  
I have individual smaller air pumps for my plants in veg--hXXp://www.amazon.com/ViaAqua-Million-Air-MA-600-Pump/dp/B001EUJEWU.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Flowering in a 6X6 with a 1000w vented hood venteed into attic and vegging in a 2x3 1/2 closet. Im using 6 5 gallon buckets they fit perfect in the closet and I am building a shelf to split the Veg. T5's for veg venting into the attic.Also I have 260 cfm Of fresh air comming in.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Also the orange buckets were 1 dollar at the depot so I couldnt resist make it 1.5 dollars with the black rattle can!


----------

